# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - MAY 3 - A LOTs of New Models

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [03 MAY 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	Blackberry 9800 eMMC Pinout [ Fix ]#	Huawei Ascend P7 [ P7-L09 ] eMMC Dump	[ World First ]#	Huawei Ascend P7 [ P7-L09 ] eMMC Pinouts	[ World First ]#	Huawei C8815 eMMC Dump#	Huawei C8815 eMMC Pinouts#	Huawei G700 eMMC Pinout [ Fix ]#	Huawei Honor 6 [ H60-L01 ] eMMC Dump	[ World First ]#	Huawei Honor 6 [ H60-L01 ] eMMC Pinouts	[ World First ]#	Lenovo A388T eMMC Dump 	[ World First ]#	Lenovo A388T eMMC Pinouts	[ World First ]#	Lenovo A6000 eMMC Dump	[ World First ]#	Lenovo A6000 eMMC Pinouts 	[ World First ]#	LG V10 eMMC Pinout [ Fix ]#	LG VS990 eMMC Pinout [ Fix ]#	Nokia Lumia 630  eMMC Dump#	Nokia Lumia 630  eMMC Pinout#	Nokia Lumia 720  eMMC Dump#	Nokia Lumia 720  eMMC Pinout#	Samsung A9000 eMMC Dump	[ World First ]#	Samsung A9000 eMMC Pinouts	[ World First ]#	Samsung A9000 Repair File [ Android V6.01 ]	[ World First ]#	Samsung C101 eMMC Dump#	Samsung C101 eMMC Pinouts#	Samsung G800H eMMC Pinout [ Fix ]#	Samsung I8552 eMMC Dump#	Samsung I8552 eMMC Pinouts#	Samsung I9190 Full Dump#	Samsung SC-04E eMMC Pinout [ Fix ]You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  *We have friends here , sharing and discussing*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

